# Fly Tying Material



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I have my vise and the tools and some material but as I look at all the fly shops it seems the materials are endless. I know from my own "bait chunking" days that I may have a large assortment of lures but I really use only a select few. So from a material stand point do you guys/girls carry a "basic load" of material like green/black maribou, white grizzly hackle, green/black chennile, etc....

How much stuff do you have laying around that is never touched?

Thanks!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Since I usually decide on a fly to tie, then find the recipe, and buy what I need for that fly, I'd say I use all of my materials. Some must-have flies, in my opinion, would be elk hair caddis, pheasant tail nymph, olive bugger, black bugger, klinkhammer, and some scuds or nymphs. With those, you can and will catch practically every species Ohio has to offer... But man, other stuff is fun to tie and test.

I always have chenille, marabou, hackle, fine copper wire, lead wrap, beads, pheasant tails, and hooks lying in wait. I now have about 150 bead chain necklaces in different colors for tying different bead eye flies too - enough for 10 lifetimes - thanks to my daughter.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

This is a pretty good article

http://globalflyfisher.com/tiebetter/hyper_guide.html


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

sbreech said:


> Since I usually decide on a fly to tie, then find the recipe, and buy what I need for that fly...


That's what I do as well. If you want to "stock up", buy materials for a few different patterns in a few popular colors!

I never have materials just "laying around," since I only have the materials for the flies that I actually tie and use!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

start simple...learn to tie clouser minnows and wooly buggers ..those two flys in a number of colors and size's will take you along way...and will catch most likely every fish that swim's ...fly tying takes time to learn ..so ty flys you can use for the species you fish for....I as well as others can throw more info at you than you can absorb right now....start simple go slow..catch fish go pattern by pattern...have fun good luck.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Flymaker said:


> start simple...learn to tie clouser minnows and wooly buggers ..those two flys in a number of colors and size's will take you along way...and will catch most likely every fish that swim's ...fly tying takes time to learn ..so ty flys you can use for the species you fish for....I as well as others can throw more info at you than you can absorb right now....start simple go slow..catch fish go pattern by pattern...have fun good luck.


I agree with those 2 patterns to start with! Also, if you ever fish for steelies, the sucker spawn is a very effective and very VERY easy fly to tie!

One thing that helped me, when learning a new pattern, was to talk to the guy at whatever shop I was at. They can help as far as color choices for your local body of water, which specific materials work better, and helping make sense of it all. 

Also, buy a finished version of the fly you're learning, so you can glance at it from time to time if needed! If you buy it from the same shop you buy your materials from, chances are the materials in THAT fly are the same as the materials you're buying... So it helps to see what the finished product SHOULD look like! 

But Youtube is definitely your friend... Every fly you could dream of is probably on there, with step-by-step instructions of how to tie it. As you get better, you'll develop your own way of tying it... Then it's on to the next one!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I only have a very small amount of supplies. Just a little bit of fur, from every mammal on earth. And bird carcasses, pelts, capes & saddles. 

You can get a gold coast monkey fur coat for under $2k.

Ask me how I know.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm just starting out tying myself,but this is what I did.
I found a couple of patterns that I consistently caught fish on.
Fished those flys until they were basicly
shredded . I was able to see how they were constructed from the inside out.
Then buy those materials,now I have plenty of my favorite flys .
My plan is to continue this process
Hope this is helpful


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> I only have a very small amount of supplies. Just a little bit of fur, from every mammal on earth. And bird carcasses, pelts, capes & saddles.
> 
> You can get a gold coast monkey fur coat for under $2k.
> 
> Ask me how I know.


You're paying too much, who's your monkey guy?


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Riverbum said:


> I'm just starting out tying myself,but this is what I did.
> I found a couple of patterns that I consistently caught fish on.
> Fished those flys until they were basicly
> shredded . I was able to see how they were constructed from the inside out.
> ...


Great idea River....thanks!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------

